# Carp and Catfish Challenge?



## majorleaguecarp (Sep 20, 2008)

Guys

Im interested in putting together a carp and catfish tournament next year somewhere in NE Ohio....due to the nature of carp angling it would have to be bank fishing only...Id appreciate any suggestion for venues that would suit this and input into the type of event format that will get people interested? Maybe even have a combined species total weight prize etc...thoughts? Thanks in advance...


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Not familiar enough with the NE lakes/rivers to make any suggestions but, sure do like the idea. Sounds like fun though.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

I don't know much about carp fishing, but if I can be of any help let me know.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

sorry not much input on location but id be interested!


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

This'll give you a feel on how much enjoyment can be had....this video is of the Bramley family fishing the 2008 ACS NE Regional Tournament in Baldwinsville, NY just this last May. They are a man/wife team...and they bring their kids and dog with them to tournaments they fish. This particular tournamet is 50 hours non-stop bank angling.


----------



## majorleaguecarp (Sep 20, 2008)

Im open to any Ohio venue suggestions? Somewhere where there is a good head of carp and catfish with reasonable bank access? Theres a few fun gadgets and techniques that us carp anglers use that you guys might find interesting and/or usefull...we catch our fair share of catfish! Im thinking we could get something going to exchange ideas and techniques.... with some friendly competition...with bragging rights and a few dollars at stake...Any ideas or suggestions post them up! 

Do you guys catch many carp by accident when you are after catfish?


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

I haven't caught a carp in over 3 years. I don't think carp care much for my catfish baits.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

On the other hand, most of the MWCD lakes have a good carp population, especially Tappan Lake. I've seen a few nice carp from the Tuscarawas River during TCBA tournaments.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Im open to any Ohio venue suggestions? Somewhere where there is a good head of carp and catfish with reasonable bank access?


Beach City Reservoir. There are literally hundreds and hundreds of carp in the shallow upper reaches of the "lake". It is 1-2' deep and you can see all their backs sticking out of the water as they mosey along in the shallow mud. Fish off of SR 93 south of US 250. The old boat launch is a good area as well as further south at the pulloff at the side of the road.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Do you guys catch many carp by accident when you are after catfish?


No but I catch a lot of catfish by accident when I fish for carp with sweet corn. 
I don't think the carp like cut shad or shrimp I use when catfishing.


----------



## majorleaguecarp (Sep 20, 2008)

Are any of the catfish tournaments bank fishing only? On average how many guys show up to the neocat events?

I was looking at the Tusc river a couple of weeks ago, south of Canton, how big are the carp you have seen from there? Any pix?


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

grand and chagrin rivers are an option alotta access and in june tons of big cats and carp


----------



## majorleaguecarp (Sep 20, 2008)

Where on the Chagrin River? Is there a public access area?? Sounds promising!


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

majorleaguecarp said:


> Are any of the catfish tournaments bank fishing only? On average how many guys show up to the neocat events?
> 
> I was looking at the Tusc river a couple of weeks ago, south of Canton, how big are the carp you have seen from there? Any pix?


TCBA(tcba1987) has bank fishing only catfish tournaments and would have more info on the size of the carp caught.

NEOCATS averaged 24 teams during the 2008 season.


----------



## majorleaguecarp (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks...I just found the Tusc forum...how much is the entry for your events?



neocats1 said:


> TCBA(tcba1987) has bank fishing only catfish tournaments and would have more info on the size of the carp caught.
> 
> NEOCATS averaged 24 teams during the 2008 season.


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

Lewzer said:


> Beach City Reservoir. There are literally hundreds and hundreds of carp in the shallow upper reaches of the "lake". It is 1-2' deep and you can see all their backs sticking out of the water as they mosey along in the shallow mud. Fish off of SR 93 south of US 250. The old boat launch is a good area as well as further south at the pulloff at the side of the road.


Just beware of the "guys" that hang out around the bathrooms and the parking lot of the dam.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Lewzer said:


> I don't think the carp like cut shad or shrimp I use when catfishing.


I dont know about that , this past summer i caught 3 NICE carp (8-10 lbs) on cut shad !!!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

majorleaguecarp said:


> Are any of the catfish tournaments bank fishing only? On average how many guys show up to the neocat events?
> 
> I was looking at the Tusc river a couple of weeks ago, south of Canton, how big are the carp you have seen from there? Any pix?


Our average turnout is between 15-20 guys per tournament, we are hoping that the numbers grow this summer, since we are going with a more OPEN format at our tournaments (TCBA).

The Tusc river has lots of carp in it, id say average size is 5-10 lbs but there is monster carp in there (20-30 lbs). sorry i dont have pictures i dont take many pictures of carp that i catch .................i might have one laying around somewhere though ill check !!!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

majorleaguecarp said:


> Thanks...I just found the Tusc forum...how much is the entry for your events?



entry fees at a TCBA tournament are $15 per person


----------



## majorleaguecarp (Sep 20, 2008)

tcba1987 said:


> Our average turnout is between 15-20 guys per tournament, we are hoping that the numbers grow this summer, since we are going with a more OPEN format at our tournaments (TCBA).
> 
> The Tusc river has lots of carp in it, id say average size is 5-10 lbs but there is monster carp in there (20-30 lbs). sorry i dont have pictures i dont take many pictures of carp that i catch .................i might have one laying around somewhere though ill check !!!


Thanks. Im definitely interested in these events...do you have a seperate carp sidepot? If these events are open to all I might be able to bring a few guys with me as well....


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Just beware of the "guys" that hang out around the bathrooms and the parking lot of the dam.


Yea, I agree with that. I think all the Nimisila girlie guys moved their operation to Beach City after the sheriff chased them out of Summit County.

I've had to deal with a few at the dam parking lot before and I had to deal with someone while I was carp fishing on the upper stretch of the lake who thought I was one of them. 




> I dont know about that , this past summer i caught 3 NICE carp (8-10 lbs) on cut shad !!!


Never heard of that! Learn something new everyday.


----------



## majorleaguecarp (Sep 20, 2008)

Her's a link to the nationwide carp league we are running this year, scroll down to read the reports:

http://majorleaguecarp.com/Leader_Board.php


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

majorleaguecarp said:


> Thanks. Im definitely interested in these events...do you have a seperate carp sidepot? If these events are open to all I might be able to bring a few guys with me as well....


yeah they are OPEN to the public for the first time this summer with no club fees (we do have a optional points championship that you can participate in IF you choose to do so). 

carp are included in our "odd fish pot" at every tournament...........PLEASE bring as many guys as you can !!!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Lewzer said:


> Yea, I agree with that. I think all the Nimisila girlie guys moved their operation to Beach City after the sheriff chased them out of Summit County.
> 
> I've had to deal with a few at the dam parking lot before and I had to deal with someone while I was carp fishing on the upper stretch of the lake who thought I was one of them.
> 
> ...


Beach City is FULL of HUGE carp and is alot of fun to fish but seriously WATCH out for the weirdos up there !!! 

YEAH i never heard of a carp eating cut bait before either and then i caught them 3 while i was catfishing and I was SHOCKED !!!


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

There are some monster carp in nimisila as well as some really nice cats. I'm not much of a carp fisherman, but I've seen some big ones out of there.


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

Beach City probably has the largest carps i've seen but the cat fishing sucks!


----------



## majorleaguecarp (Sep 20, 2008)

tcba1987 said:


> yeah they are OPEN to the public for the first time this summer with no club fees (we do have a optional points championship that you can participate in IF you choose to do so).
> 
> carp are included in our "odd fish pot" at every tournament...........PLEASE bring as many guys as you can !!!


How about billing the events as Catfish and Carp Tournaments? It might be more appealing and a much easier 'sell' to the carp anglers that way?? Just throwing ideas around, trying to get more guys out on the bank...


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

With the tournaments I run, they are just catfish tournaments. Like bass tournaments are just for bass and walleye tournaments are just for walleye. 

There was a bait shop at Springfield Lake runniing a cat/carp tournament but I don't know how it went.


----------



## majorleaguecarp (Sep 20, 2008)

The Springfield event in the summer got more than fifty entries with many 'crossover' anglers entering both pots..

Winning catfish was 6lb+, Carp was 17lb+


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

majorleaguecarp said:


> How about billing the events as Catfish and Carp Tournaments? It might be more appealing and a much easier 'sell' to the carp anglers that way?? Just throwing ideas around, trying to get more guys out on the bank...



Sorry, there wouldnt be any interest in that with the TCBA guys , i asked around and they said leave them as the "odd fish" !!


----------



## Walleye Mafia (Jul 16, 2007)

Tappan and atwood have a good population of carp and catfish aswell as alot of shore access!


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

majorleaguecarp said:


> Where on the Chagrin River? Is there a public access area?? Sounds promising!


tons of public access on the chagrin eastlake willoughby area can be very good in spring early summer


----------



## majorleaguecarp (Sep 20, 2008)

RiverRunner88 said:


> tons of public access on the chagrin eastlake willoughby area can be very good in spring early summer


Can you be a bit more concise? Is there State/public parks there? Exactly where is the access? I had a look up there last summer but could only find very shallow water? Thanks in advance!


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

majorleaguecarp said:


> Can you be a bit more concise? Is there State/public parks there? Exactly where is the access? I had a look up there last summer but could only find very shallow water? Thanks in advance!


it is alot of shallow water but holds some big cats chagrin river park daniels park the soccer fields hope this helps

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/pdf/chagrin.pdf


----------



## brickman (Jun 2, 2008)

The Chagrin is a great place for the Carp tourny. Go to the ODNR stream maps for the Steelhead and you can get a good handle on all of the available access and park areas.

I fish for Steelhead all winter and spring on the Chagrin, after Steelhead season it's on to the carp with tthe same set up as for the Steelhead. It's a blast. Chagrin holds some huge Carp at that time of year.


----------



## majorleaguecarp (Sep 20, 2008)

Our Michigan event produced some excellent results....anyone interested in co-hosting a joint carp/catfish bank fishing tournament please contact us:




http://www.freep.com/article/200905...TS/Despite+poor+weather++carp+anglers+prevail


----------

